# [inventaire] tentative dépuisement de mon bureau parisien



## Nephou (4 Mars 2004)

*tome un*
_bref aperçu et ce quil y a au dessus_
Inventaire, plutôt à la Perec en fait

* commençons par le mobilier :*
 une armoire métallique noire à portes coulissantes
 une armoire en bois clair à porte coulissante
 une armoire métallique pivotante darchivage
 un bureau en L
 deux consoles de bureau assorties
un meuble-console en L sur mesure épousant une partie de la pièce avec des portes coulissantes
 une lampe de bureau noire
 une lampe halogène noire avec bagues dorées
 une lampe halogène noire moins classe
 une chaise noire et bleue
 une chaise noire et bleue à roulettes
 une chaise noire et bleue à roulettes avec accoudoirs
 une chaise verte et alu
 une étagère six cases
 un ventilateur colonne
 un range revues
 un porte-manteaux (huit patères)


* puis ce qui se trouve au dessus :*

 au dessus de larmoire métallique noire :
 une boite vide de caméscope numérique Canon MV6iMC
 une boite vide dappareil photo numérique  Olympus E1
 une reproduction sous cadre dune affiche publicitaire Air Liquide
 un carton de bougies Air Liquide

 au dessus de larmoire en bois :
 un pêle-mêle de brochures dagences (une dizaine) ne rentrant plus dans larmoire
 un carton éventré, déformé et scotché contenant des spots halogènes pour vitrine
 au dessus de larmoire métallique pivotante :
 rien si ce n'est un peu de poussière

 au dessus des deux consoles de bureau assorties
 un tapis de souris-calculatrice solaire
 un cahier super conquérant avec autocollant Air Liquide
 un livre de Tom Clancy
 un livre dAmélie Nothomb
 un  machin en bois
 une charte graphique
 un exemplaire de Mac and Co
 un exemplaire de computers art
 un agenda de poche 2003 Air Liquide vierge
 jai limpression quil y a dautres trucs mais jai la flemme

 au dessus de la console en L
 une veste
 un body warmer
 un blouson
 une sacoche lexon contenant les propositions dun presta
 un sac de sport bandoulière contenant aussi les propositions dun presta
 une sacoche beige contenant les propositions dun presta
 un PowePC 6100
 une imprimante à sublimation
 deux boîtiers appletalk
 un écran 15" Belinea
 un catalogue dobjets promotionnels
 un catalogue dobjets promotionnels
 un catalogue dobjets promotionnels
 un catalogue dobjets promotionnels
 trois plaquettes dagences de communication
 une charte graphique bâtiments
 une charte graphique matériels
 une table lumineuse
 un compte-fil
 une boite à ektas vide
 un classeur jaune
 un classeur vert
 un classeur bleu
 des ektas sans boite
 des pochettes panodia pour ektas
 un tapis de souris
des affiches
 un catalogue textiles 03 dobjets publicitaires
 un catalogue hi-tech O3 dobjets publicitaires
 un catalogue bagagerie 03 dobjets publicitaires
 un catalogue divers 03 dobjets publicitaires
 un catalogue montres 03 dobjets publicitaires
 trois catalogue stylos 03 dobjets publicitaires



 au dessus du bureau
 un ordinateur IBM Netvista de couleur noire lui-même surmonté dun écran E74
 une imprimante hewlet-tpackard deskjet 980cxi
 une souris logitech
 une agrafeuse
 un emballage de chocolat koréen
 une autre souris logitech mais optique
 un clavier IBM gris sale et marron traces de doigts
 trois PageUp bleus siglé Air Liquide dont un utilisé
 un livre OReilly sur les CSS
 une pile de cinquante CD vierges
 un téléphone Matra
 un téléphone T68i
 une boite contenant approximativement cent stylos
 la maquette du rapport annuel (feuilles en bataille)
 six pochettes transparentes contenant six approches de brochures censée être à la charte
 des gobelets en plastique (petits et grands modèles)
 un stylo lexon
 son étui en deux parties
 une pile de CD gravés contenants des photos pour le rapport annuel
 un dossier contenant les tarifs de dix imprimeurs ou tireurs grands formats
 un PowerBookG4
 une planche de découpe verte
 une règle en plastique dite double décimètre
 une règle métallique de soixante centimètres
 un Xacto
 un mot de vingts lames neuves pour Xacto
 du sang séché
 des stylos dorigines divers
 un pavé de 105 pages dont le titre est non, cest confidentiel
 un catalogue textiles 04 dobjets publicitaires
 tiens, un compte-fil
 un catalogue hi-tech 04 dobjets publicitaires
 un catalogue bagagerie 04 dobjets publicitaires
 un catalogue divers 04 dobjets publicitaires
 un catalogue montres 04 dobjets publicitaires
 trois catalogue stylos 04 dobjets publicitaires
 une boite de cinq cartouches noires Rotring
 des traces de doigts
 une palanquée de fils

_à suivre_


----------



## iMax (4 Mars 2004)

Tu t'emmerdes tant que ça au boulot ?


----------



## Nephou (4 Mars 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'emmerdes tant que ça au boulot ?


Justement non mais ça me détend


----------



## KARL40 (4 Mars 2004)

Dès que j'ai un peu de rangement à effectuer, je te fais signe


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mars 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Justement non mais ça me détend



Un psy de mes connaissances pourait peut etre faire quelque chose pour tes TOC


----------



## iMax (4 Mars 2004)

Je pense qu'il y a pire... Par exemple, la tanière du Mackie...






_Réalisé sans trucage..._


----------



## Nephou (4 Mars 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Je pense qu'il y a pire... Par exemple, la tanière du Mackie...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nous disons donc :
 un G4 MDD
 un G3 yosemite
 neon genesis evangelion tomes 1 à 8
 un PowerBook G4
 une base airbort
 un bouchon dobjectif de Canon eos 300D
 une imprimante epson stylus (750 peut être ?)
 une apple iSight
 son boitier
 un souris logitech MX700


----------



## macinside (4 Mars 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> nous disons donc :
>  un G4 MDD
>  un G3 yosemite
>  neon genesis evangelion tomes 1 à 8
> ...



il y  pas d'epson


----------



## macinside (4 Mars 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

>  neon genesis evangelion tomes 1 à 8



dans mes bras


----------



## Nephou (4 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il y  pas d'epson


autant pour moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 jai confondu une pile de choses ressemblant à des livres pour une imprimante 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




docteur


----------



## macinside (4 Mars 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> nous disons donc :
>  un G4 MDD
>  un G3 yosemite
>  neon genesis evangelion tomes 1 à 8
> ...



-les arts book
-la centaine de manga
-le scan agfa
-le kit altec lancing
-la laserwriter 16/600
-les DVD
-les adaptateurs secteur
-l'ipod
-.....


----------



## Nephou (4 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> dans mes bras








 oui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais en même tant cest facile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on peut noter le changement dans le graphisme de couverture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et je constate que jai un tome de retard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




merci


----------



## Nephou (4 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Un psy de mes connaissances pourait peut etre faire quelque chose pour tes TOC


Cest juste pour rendre service à ma femme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais ne vendons pas lappeau de lours.


----------



## macelene (4 Mars 2004)

*Et hop à vous deux un petit vide-grenier !!!!*


----------



## macinside (4 Mars 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> oui
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et le tome 9 sort au printemps au japon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 l'hivers prochain donc en France


----------



## Nephou (4 Mars 2004)

nous disons donc :
 un G4 MDD
 un G3 yosemite
 neon genesis evangelion tomes 1 à 8
 un PowerBook G4
 une base airbort
 un bouchon dobjectif de Canon eos 300D
 une apple iSight
 son boitier
 un souris logitech MX700
 les arts book
 la centaine de manga
 le scan agfa
 le kit altec lancing
 la laserwriter 16/600
 les DVD
 les adaptateurs secteur
 l'ipod
 une veste en jean
 sous laquelle on peut deviner une chaise
 trois piles de 25 CD vierges
 un boitier Dazzle ? ou matrox ?
 un minimum de seize DVD
 une souris apple bluetooth sur sa boite








[/QUOTE]


----------



## macinside (4 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Et hop à vous deux un petit vide-grenier !!!!*



mais non ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je vend que sur ebay, et puis c'est pas la saisons


----------



## iMax (4 Mars 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> nous disons donc :
>  un G4 MDD
>  un G3 yosemite
>  neon genesis evangelion tomes 1 à 8
> ...



Mise à prix 1.

Les enchères sont ouvertes !


----------



## macinside (4 Mars 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Mise à prix 1.
> 
> Les enchères sont ouvertes !



rêves pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'ai plus rien en vente


----------



## iMax (4 Mars 2004)

Alors...

- un powerbook 12'
- son chargeur
- un palm
- son dock
- un iPod
- son dock
- une souris MX700
- son dock
- un t68i 
- son chargeur
- un cable ethernet
- un powershot A70
- son cable USB
- un tapis de souris "Vernier Software"
- un téléphone sans fil DECT
- une règle en plastique
- un stilo bille Apple, bleu, importation directe de Cupertino
- un disque dur FW 80Go auto alimenté
- un CD de Muse (Absolution)
- un CD de Muse (Dead Star)
- un SMS qui arrive pile maintenant, là, tout de suite
- une rallonge USB
- du tipex
- un cutter
- un vieux Nokia 3210
- un vieux Nokia 8210
- une gomme
- du papier
- un chargeur de batteries
- deux multiprises
- un flyer pour une soirée, samedi
- ma carte d'identité
- mes clés
- mes factures
- un vieil exemplaire du "Matin"
- la clé de secours de mon scooter
- une pochette de CD
- un rouleau de scotch
- un CD du code de la route cause passage de permis a venir

Y'a du foutoir, faudra que je range un de ces jours...


----------



## Grug (5 Mars 2004)

ça compte pas les cables !


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Mars 2004)

Sur le bureau : 
- un écran plat Philips 17"
- un paquet de mouchoirs
- de la doc pour quelques écoles
- un clavier Apple blanc
- un souris Logitech optique
- et un peu plus à droite : un PowerMac 6100 et tout ce qui va avec
- une barrette de RAM et une de VRAM que j'ai pas eu le temps de tester cette semaine

A côté :
- Des CD de jeux et d'applications
- quelques packs de CD-R et quelques RW
- Une boîte de Final Cut Express dans laquelle je mets les papiers fournis avec le G5.
- des stylos et marqueurs
- des albums photos

Sous le bureau :
- un G5
- un routeur Netopia
- un téléphone
- un HUB Ethernet
- un casque que je branche pour démarrer l'ordi sans bruit
- un câble Ethernet qui va du HUB au Performa
- un câble Ethernet qui va du HUB au PowerMac
- un câble Ethernet qui va du HUB au routeur
- un câble Ethernet qui va du HUB à l'iMac (à l'autre bout de la maison)
- 6 câbles d'alim


Alors Grug, heureux ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Mars 2004)

héhé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 excellente idée ce sujet !

Sur le bureau :

- 1 iMac-clavier-souris-modem
- 1 lampe pyramidale en papier bleu
- 1 lampe en métal torsédé, rouge
- 1 paquet de choco de la marque Auchan presque vide (résultat de mon petit déj)
- 1 verre bleu
- 1 verre coca cola dans lequel on y trouve encore un certain liquide transparent (de l'eau à l'odeur)
- 1 photophore sapin en terre cuite 
- 1 boite émaillé
- 1 poisson émaillé
- 1 photophore citrouille
- 1 bougeoir 
- 1 mini-pichet siffleur
- 2 bougies 
- 1 Sagem X-6
- 1 Sagem X-5
- 1 Samsung 300
- 2 balles de jonglage (où est passée la 3ème ? )
- 1 batterie de portable
- 1 moulin à poivre
-  1 salière "baleine"
- 1 thermomètre électronique (19,3°C ici, et 16,4 dans la chambre indique-t-il)
- 1 paire de ciseau maped
- 2 gobelets en plastique avec des vis, des écrous.
- 2 pots de yaourt nature bulgares
- Des K7 audio enregistrées
- 1 facture EDF
- 1 relevé de compte
- des bouts de papiers

Sous le bureau : 

euh .. ca m'prendrai trop le temps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







à coté, derrière, partout autour du bureau : 

*du bordel du à ce fichu meuble de bureau à monter ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*


----------



## Grug (5 Mars 2004)

*Sur le bureau :*
-un écran Iiyama 19"
-un ibook 700 12"
-un paquet de post it vierges
-un hub ethernet 5 ports
-un modem speed touch home Alcatel
-un mug noir publicitaire (restaurant occitanie)
-un cd-rw vierge
-un rothmans rouge 
-une tablette Wacom A5 ADB
-une tablette Wacom A6 usb
-un nikon coolpix 4300
-une structure en bois (rehausseur d'écran)
-un casque léger (de marque inconnue)
-un clavier ADB macally
-un clavier Apple blanc
-un bic
-une souris Apple 1 bouton
-une souris Kensington mini
-un tapis de souris rond couleur bondi
-un chat (!?)
-un manuel de typographie élémentaire (Perrousseaux)
-un cendrier en verre transparent
-un scanner umax SCSI
-un dilbert en mousse
-une carte de réduction sncf 1982
-une pochette range cd (arte)
-une imprimante Epson color 600
-un spot noir

*Sous le bureau : *
-une pile de cd variés
-quelques k7 audio
-un ampli NAD
-une platine k7 Luxman
-2 paquets de 10 tapis de souris Aubade
-un scanner (à films) Epson SCSI
-2 morceaux de plastique noir
-un graveur 8x scsi
-un powermac 7600(carte G3)
-un téléphone sony (késkifoulà ?)




			
				Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Alors Grug, heureux ?



et tout un tas de câbles et alims de toutes sortes pour relier tout ça.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour ? 

- Cendrier
- Zippo Black Mat
- Fleur de pays
- Riz la + 
- Filtres OCB
- HD externe WD de poche 320Go
- MacBook Pro 15"
- TFT 24" Acer
- Mighty Mouse
- iPhone
- Vieille diapo de ma mOman 
- Capote Agnes.B
- Plaquette Chocolat Menthe
- Crayon
- Moleskine
- Lecteur de Compact Flash


----------



## Bassman (16 Septembre 2009)

Sur le bureau : 
4 claviers Apple alu
3 mighty mouse
1 souris razer deathadder
1 clavier Apple blanc
1 mac mini intel
1 imac 20" alu
3 écrans Dell 19"
1 casque sans fil connecté au téléphone
1 téléphone
des notes de frais sous un rouleau de scotch et 1 trombone
un ôte-agrafes
un pot à crayon garni d'un cutter, 2 cuillères à café, 5 tournevis Torques
une clé de xserve
un calendrier griffonné des vacances à venir
un stick apple
quelques vis éparses sur un bout de papier
une pile de papier concernant les dossiers en cours
un tiroir à document avec un casque de moto posé dessus
un truc pour nettoyer les écrans


Sous le bureau :
Un meuble à tiroir avec quelques papiers et une boite à outil posé dessus
une paire de chaussures
un mac pro
des câbles dans tous les sens.


----------



## itako (16 Septembre 2009)

Cool un vieux topic rigolo.

- Deux objo 18-55 caca et 50mm moins caca
- Une casquette Verte de type "army"
- Un goblet 0,5 litre de chez mac do
- Un bloc note
- beaucoup de monnaie
- beaucoup de câbles usb
- Une cellule ortofon dans une boite numark
- un chéquier
- Mighty bluethoot
- Clavier apple
- une nintendo DS lite noir
- une vingtaine de CD audio
- Du scotch "controle"
- Une montre nixon the rocker
- Une boite shure vide
- Un énorme bol noir vide accompagné de sa cuillerée rouge.
- 3 papers toys
- Des photos numérique tirées de ma copine et moi
- Un wacom
- un zippo noir de copine cadeau
- Une énorme bouteille d'essence F
- un portefeuille de chez element noir
- un iphone
- un petit passport digital 320gb ainsi qu'un my book 320gb
- un robot
- un autre petit robot volant
- des lacets
- un couteau suisse
- un couteau böker subcom
- un samsung 19'
...


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Septembre 2009)

Sur mon bureau
un imac Intel blanc
clavier blanc
Mighty Mouse avec molette foutue
Tapis de souris moche
deux classeurs pour cartes de visite
un dvd de démo de ma boîte
une tasse à café et sa touillette
un contrat
deux dvd de démo d'un réalisateur
une paire de DBox
un moniteur Philips très moche
Un lecteur enregistreur DV-Cam
Un Lecteur LAserdisc
Un Lecteur DVD
Deux télécommandes
Un statuette de Donald deux téléphones sans fil
un iphone
un Stylo
Une affichette de pièce de théâtre
un disque dur 2,5"
une boîte de carte de visites
un rouleau de scotch
deux paquets de chewing-gums
une envelopes avec des notes de frais
le dvd d'un projet de programme
une fourchette
une figurine Garfield
un paquet de Canelés de Bordeaux

Sous le bureau
un hub firewire
trop de câbles


----------



## krystof (16 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Sous le bureau :
> Un meuble à tiroir avec quelques papiers et une boite à outil posé dessus
> une paire de chaussures
> un mac pro
> des câbles dans tous les sens.



Il manque la secrétaire


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> un paquet de Canelés de Bordeaux



Je dis *monsieur*. :style:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h49 ----------




Bassman a dit:


> un stick apple



Je dis *madame*.


----------



## yvos (16 Septembre 2009)

oh put'1  :afraid: ce fil :hosto:


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Septembre 2009)

oui, je pense qu'on pourrait le coupler avec celui des geeks qui font des photos de leur bureau


----------



## yvos (16 Septembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> oui, je pense qu'on pourrait le coupler avec celui des geeks qui font des photos de leur bureau



faudrait décliner tous les fils photos en expression littéraire et vice versa. Genre postez vos plus belles descriptions de pticha et postez des photos de vos plus beaux poèmes


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2009)

Postez vos plus belles photos de vous en train de décrire vos plus belles photos de pas-vous.

Sinon, à la maison, je n'ai pas de bureau, je travaille sur la table de la salle il peut donc y avoir une vieille nouille ou du chocolat écrasé, mais ce n'est pas systématique.


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Septembre 2009)

Au boulot...

Sur le bureau :
Une lampe noire
Un gros pécé tout pas beau
Un éphéméride
Un calendrier tout gribouillé
Un téléphone usine a gaz
une tasse à café
Un roulement à bille

Dans l'armoire :
Un dossier marqué "dossiers brulants"
Un dossier marqué "pas grave"
Un dossier marqué "peut attendre"
Un dossier marqué "retard de plus d'un an"
Un dossier marqué "Trop tard"
Une massue en papier avec écrit dessus "linche moi"

Au mur :
Un poster Astra 1k
Un poster Rascom
Un poster Syracuse
Un calendrier pas gribouillé


----------



## Romuald (16 Septembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> faudrait décliner tous les fils photos en expression littéraire et vice versa. Genre postez vos plus belles descriptions de pticha et *postez des photos de vos plus beaux poèmes*



Te moquerais-tu de dieu ? car il existe un fil exploitant le concept


----------



## aCLR (16 Septembre 2009)

Je ne voudrais pas faire mon dany le rouge, devenu vert par la force des choses, mais je trouve que vos bureaux manquent quand même un peu de végétal.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Je ne voudrais pas faire mon dany le rouge, devenu vert par la force des choses, mais je trouve que vos bureaux manquent quand même un peu de végétal.



Le fleur de pays, c'est très végétal.


----------



## macinside (16 Septembre 2009)

au boulot :

-un écran Dell (avec son PC sous le bureau)
-un écran HP un peu abimé 
-un clavier et souris Dell
-2 alimentations de portable Apple
-une multiprise
-un bac plein de chose (ram, disques durs, outils divers)
-une boite de 4 torx
-une boite de 6 tournes vis plat et cruciforme
-une pochette pleine de dvd et cd
-2 disques dur externe avec leurs cables pour installer en USB/firewire n'importe quelle mac sous X.2 a X.6 
-des cables ethernet
-un iPhone
-une clé USB de 4 Go
-une clé USB de 1 Go 
-un gros Torx qui permet de démonter un Mac SE ou des processeurs de G5 
-un cutter
-un tourne vis bost Philips #00x50 :love:
-un blackstick


----------



## aCLR (16 Septembre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Le fleur de pays, c'est très végétal.



Vi, vi, vi

Et pendant que tu y es, dis tout de suite que tu travailles entouré d'arbres parce que ton bureau, ta paperasse et ton armoire sont faits de copeaux compressés


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Vi, vi, vi
> 
> Et pendant que tu y es, dis tout de suite que tu travailles entouré d'arbres parce que ton bureau, ta paperasse et ton armoire sont faits de copeaux compressés



Non non non.
C'est du fleur de pays du jardin ! 
Alors ça compte, pi' c'est tout. :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Septembre 2009)

J'ai renoncé aux vanités de ce monde... Je ne travaille plus que dans le plus grand dénuement...


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> J'ai renoncé aux vanités de ce monde... Je ne travaille plus que dans le plus grand dénuement...




La zouille à l'air, le cul posé sur un banc en bois...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Septembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> La zouille à l'air, le cul posé sur un banc en bois...



Pas loin...


----------



## Craquounette (17 Septembre 2009)

C'est ce qu'on appelle un "chauve épanouis", non ?


----------



## jugnin (18 Septembre 2009)

De gauche à droite&#8230;


  - Téléphone Sony Ericsson K750i
  - Carnet de chèques restaurant du mois de septembre. Dix-huit unités de huit euros.
  - Certificat d&#8217;immatriculation du véhicule, arrivé ce matin
  - Clef USB rouge, 256 Mo
  - Tasse blanches à motifs rouges et bleus, contenance d&#8217;environ quinze centilitres, à l&#8217;intérieur jauni par le café
  - Bouteille de cristalline, cinquante centilitre de capacité, cinq restants.
  - Post-it jaune arraché de son objet : «  à lire : gouvernance urbaine et mécanismes d&#8217;agrégation des intérêts >coalitions sur projets.
  - Verre d&#8217;eau
  - Fiché dans un second
  - Station de travail Compaq .Designed for Windows XP. En réalité, juste un terminal, je travaille sur un client léger. Supporte un écran 17&#8217;&#8217; mal calibré, et diverses conneries, telles
  - Pièce de 1 cent oxydée. Année 2008.
  - Fusible automobile de 15 ampères, de couleur bleue. Devrait être replacé depuis le retour de Milan.
  - Caillou de marbre poli par les eaux de la Cèze
  - Bouture de lierre, déposée là un matin de 2007 par une collègue. Toujours dans son eau
  - Poste téléphonique Matra NexSpan
  - Clavier jauni Compaq
  - Souris filaire HP à boule. Probablement la dernière du labo.
  - iBook G4, compagnon agonisant mais néanmoins indispensable
  - Travail en cours : Rapport d&#8217;avancement pour la DS
  - Trilleur de plastique bleu, quasiment vide
  - Pile de documents et livres en cours
  - Pile de livres et documents en cours
  - Panneau d&#8217;affichage de liège
  - Liste des postes internes
  - Griffonnage représentant un modèle dit « à quatre roue », fait en réunion par l&#8217;automaticien exilé
  - « Tous les courants se croisent à Rennes », Propagande de Rennes Métropole.
  - Cartes de visite de Federica, Sylvanie et Tonyo.

  Et dehors, il pleut.


----------



## boodou (23 Septembre 2009)

manquerais pas la synthèse de 10 pages sur ton burlingue ?


----------



## yvos (23 Septembre 2009)

faudrait surtout qu'il soit parisien, le bureau, sinon c'est HS


----------



## iMacounet (11 Juillet 2010)

Tiendez, ma liste 

Sur le bureau :

Un écran de PC 22"
Clavier
souris
sous main
mini clé usb 16gb bleue
memoires ram
psp
bouquins
bloc notes
gommes
câble VGA
scotch
pot de caryons
nokia 5230 hs
superdrive d'iMac G5
visses du sd
alim d'iMac G5
carte airport extreme
téléphone
clés
boites
portefeuille
boite² (câbles divers)
range documents
equaliseur numérique
ampli de hifi
table de mixage

Sous le bureau

Un PC rose
divers câbles ...

Le deuxième bureau

L'iMac G4
L'iMac G5 (en reparation ...)
Un ventilateur

Dessous :

Rien.


----------



## bokeh (13 Juillet 2010)

Tiens... C'est pas pour corriger les fôtes que t'as édité ?!?


----------



## iMacounet (13 Juillet 2010)

bokeh a dit:


> Tiens... C'est pas pour corriger les fôtes que t'as édité ?!?


Je fais très rarement des fautes.


----------



## yvos (13 Juillet 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Je vais très rarement des fautes.



Effectivement


----------



## iMacounet (13 Juillet 2010)

yvos a dit:


> Effectivement


Inattention. :rose:


----------

